# Restraining Orders



## hotboats911 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
How do I go about filling for a restraining order on someone?

Ben


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Well as long as you qualify just go to your local district court and speak to the Magistrate and tell you want an order.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

hotboats911 said:


> Hey guys,
> How do I go about filling for a restraining order on someone?
> 
> Ben


Most fillings are handled at the dentist's office.

Jerry


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

94c said:


> Most fillings are handled at the dentist's office.
> 
> Jerry


Always a smart ass....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

hotboats911 said:


> Hey guys,
> How do I go about filling for a restraining order on someone?
> 
> Ben


O.K. I'll be nice.

What's your relationship to the person you are seeking an order against?

Has this person threatened/assaulted you in any way?

How about verbal abuse?


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Perhaps visit the website of your local police department. Many have sections where criteria for obtaining one, and procedures for doing so, are listed.

- Or answer _*94c's*_ questions and we can go from there ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

This really is becoming a full service website.

Why don't you have a html form that people can fill out, and the 209a will arrive in their inbox in 30 minutes or less. Or it's free.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

We always aim to please here at Masscops


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

5-0 said:


> This really is becoming a full service website.
> 
> Why don't you have a html form that people can fill out, and the 209a will arrive in their inbox in 30 minutes or less. Or it's free.


I've been patiently waiting for the...

"I got a speeding ticket after my boyfriend threatened me, any suggestions?" thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

94c said:


> I've been patiently waiting for the...
> 
> "I got a speeding ticket after my boyfriend threatened me, any suggestions?" thread.


You forgot that he threatened her in a car with tinted windows, and the cop saw it from 1000 yards with Lidar, so how do I beat it? and it happened in a Hummer on 495.


----------

